# 80120 (Littleton) child care share!



## Maleb9933 (Jul 29, 2014)

I am an expecting mother (Dec 2014) with an adorable 2 YO boy. I'm currently working PT as a therapist and am wondering if any other moms are interested in going in on a child care share. Meaning I would watch all children say Tuesday and Thursday if the other PT working mom would watch our children Monday and Wednesday. I am willing to have children come to my house if it's easier! I can also be flexible on the days I work. I would prefer 2 or less kids for the other family! The advantage would be PT child care with consistent buddies and no expense for each family. Anyone interested?


----------

